# Corperate Blue Painted E16 Valve Cover



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

just painted it. color is corperate blue engine paint. I degreased it with 409, then wirebrushed it with 409/water, then when it was clean i used a m3 synthetic buffing pad and denatured alcohol, then painted it.

I did my datsun VC this color too


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks like a good job. Not a fan of the color, but it looks smooth.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

1997 GA16DE said:


> looks like a good job. Not a fan of the color, but it looks smooth.



Same here, the color is girlie to me, but nice job overall.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i thought about a cool color, but a red or black top e16 seemed silly, I did it for the datsun heritige.


----------

